# Steelcase Gesture und Alternativen



## RNG_AGESA (30. August 2019)

1k+ EUR für ein stuhl finde ich persönlich zu teuer. viel zu teuer. 
es soll eine ergonomische sitzmöglichkeit sein, im besten fall eine unter 600,- die qualitativ hochwertig ist und im gegensatz zu gamingchairs auch zum arbeiten geeignet sein aber auch für netflix und spiele. ein stuhl für das lange wochenende, auch mal gern für 12std am stück –füße auf dem tisch/hocker... wippmechanik


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (30. August 2019)

Wie wäre es mit einem Stuhl von Noblechairs. Es gibt von dieser Firma auch Stuhle in der von Dir angestrebten Preisregion. Das Aussehen ist im Vergleich zu diversen anderen Firmen dezent gahalten.
Oder den Tesoro Zone X für ca. 270€ - dieser schnitt in einem Test im Vergleich zu dem Recaro Exo Platium auch gut ab.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (30. August 2019)

Nobelchairs ICON 370,- würde ich sofort nehmen, wäre es nur ein klein wenig rückenfreundlicher (lendenkissen ist da überhaupt nicht einmal einstellbar *facepalm*), EPIC 340,- kennt das wort überhaupt nicht (ein verdammtes gerades brett), HERO 410,- würde ich nehmen aber da ist ergonomie lotterie und eher für leute ab 195cm, im besten fall für die 2glücklichen mit passender rückenform.
Tezoro Zone X für knappe 270,- wird das rad nicht neu erfinden. hier stellt sich nur die frage nach haltbarkeit und design (kein blingbling ist schon mal ganz nett). tatsache bleibt; "gamining"sessel fördern rückenleiden.

Recaro Exo Platium könnte durchaus was sein, aber für 1k eur ist der haushoch überlegener Steelcase Gesture dann auch nicht mehr weit


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (30. August 2019)

Wenn Dir der Steelcase zusagt, bzw. Du auf him gut sitzen kannst, dann solltest Du Dir den Stuhl kaufen. Zur Zeit ist dieser unter folgendem Link ab 690€ erhältlich und damit nur etwas über deinem Budget:
Steelcase Gesture Best Ergonomic Office Chair, Buerostuhl-Test sehr gut


----------



## RNG_AGESA (30. August 2019)

alternativ hätte ich gern den stuhl hier für 130US, nur scheint es ihn in DE nicht zu geben oder überhaupt iwo auf der welt.
YouTube

Hyken
Heftklammern hyken Technische Mesh Aufgabe Stuhl, schwarz: Amazon.de: Kueche & Haushalt


----------



## RNG_AGESA (30. August 2019)

https://www.büromöbel-versand.de/bu...e/298/futur-ergonomischer-designer-chefsessel 500,-
Neuheiten Modelljahr 2019 GENIDIA SMART WHITE CM Netz - Profi Buerostuhl | buerostuhl24.com 425,-

dieser hier scheint ein kompromiss zu sein zwischen gaming und ergonomie 
Designer Buerostuehle SPEKTRE - Profi Buerostuhl | buerostuhl24.com 435,-

Synchronmechanik im gamingstuhl 
Profi Buerostuehle ASGON - Profi Buerostuhl | buerostuhl24.com 270,-


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (30. August 2019)

Mesh als Rückenlehne ist nicht besonders ergonomisch, da dieses nachgibt un den Rücken nicht ausreichend stützt.


----------



## EndlessX (31. August 2019)

Bin im selben Boot mit RNG_GPU und brauche einen neuen Stuhl. 

Bisher war ich immer mit 0815 billig-China-Stühlen unterwegs. Schickes Design, bloß kaum Einstellmöglichkeiten.

War dann auf der Gamescom und habe in einem sehr bequemen Topstar Sitness RS gesessen und dachte: "Der muss es sein!".

Der 3D-Sitz des Sitness RS war wirklich klasse, bloß hat sich dann später herausgestellt, dass er ja quasi für aktives Sitzen ist und man das nur ein paar Stunden pro Tag machen sollte, da sonst die Muskulatur überansprucht wird. Da ich den Stuhl für ~12 Stunden/Tag benötige, schied er aus.

Dann bin ich auf die "anderen" Stühle von Herman Miller und Steelcase gestoßen.

Den Please und Gesture konnte ich ausprobieren. Wobei mir der Gesture um Welten besser gefallen hat. Ein Traum, wie weich der sich beim Sitzen anfühlt und wie gut er den Rücken unterstützt. Ganz zu schweigen von den genialen 4D Armlehnen. Habe vorher noch nie so veriabel einstellbara Armlehnen gesehen. So werden die Armlehnen zu einem echten Tool für unterschiedliche Sitzpositionen.

Wollte ihn dann gebraucht kaufen, immerhin bekommt man ihn dann für gut die Hälfte der Neupreises. Nur ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass es weit und breit keine gebrauchten Gesture mit Kopfstütze im Angebot gibt.

Die Kopfstütze vom Gesture ist nämlich sehr variabel und wenn man sich nicht einen ausschließlichen Arbeitsstuhl kauft, sollte er meiner Meinung nach eine Kopfstütze haben- damit man sich auch mal entspannt zurücklehnen kann.

Kosten ~ 1000€.

Bedenken sollte man allerdings, dass z.b. der Spektra für 435€ mit nur 2 Jahren Garantie kommt. Bei starker Nutzung wird der wahrscheinlich auch nicht viel länger durchalten.

Der Gesture kommt mit ganzen 8 Jahren Garantie allgemein und lebenslanger Garantie auf die Stuhlkonstruktion. Daran kann man auch sehen, welche Qualität man im Endeffekt bekommt. Wenn so ein Stuhl gepflegt wird, kann er durchaus 15Jahre+ halten. 

Davon kann jeder 200€- Stuhl nur träumen. Nicht nur, das diesee Stühle schnell defekt sind, es leidet schon nach sehr kurzer Zeit der Komfort erheblich. 

Und gerade der Gesture eignet sich für unterschiedliche Sitzpositionen geradezu ideal, während z.B. ein Herman Miller Aeron den Nutzer dazu bewegen will aufrecht zu sitzen- ist halt nicht so toll, wenn man gerne unterschiedliche Positionen einnehmen möchte.

Außerdem unterstützt man den europäischen Arbeitsmarkt, da der Stuhl für die EU in Frankreich gefertigt wird.


----------



## Tekkla (1. September 2019)

Den Gesture hatte ich hier bei mir für 2 Wochen zum Probesitzen. Das ist ein fürchterlicher Plastikbomber mit genialer Freiheit und Unterstützung beim Sitzen in allen Haltungen. Dennoch fand ich ihn viel zu unbequem. Bei den ganzen "Gaming-Stühlen" im unteren bis mittleren Preissegment bekommt man auch nur Plastik. Wenn ich alleine an PU Leder als Sitzpolster denke, dann wird mir ganz anders - grad im Sommer. 

Nach vielen Teststühlen bin ich am Ende bei einem richtigen Bürostuhl der Firma Löffler gelandet. Der Stuhl war mit ebenfalls etwas über 1.000 € alles andere als günstig, dafür bekam ich aber eine Qualität von Material und Verarbeitung, die ich bis dahin nicht gesehen hatte. Seit dem Kauf habe ich selbst nach langen Tagen vor dem Rechner keine Rücken oder sonstwelche Zimperleins. Und obendrein gibt der Hersteller 30 Jahre Garantie. 

Ich kann dir nur empfehlen bei einem Händler zu kaufen, der dich auf einem Wunschkandidaten zwei Wochen probesitzen lässt. Gerade bei langen Sessions vorm PC MUSS der Stuhl perfekt für einen sein. Alles andere macht auf lange Sicht den Rücken deutlich schneller kaputt.


----------



## EndlessX (1. September 2019)

Bei Löffler muss man sich die Modelle ganz genau anschauen, denn einige habe das 3D-Sitz Feature (ERGO TOP®-Technologie), was dann bei 12 Stunden+ / Tag zu Rückenproblemen führt, da die untere Rückenmuskulatur auf Dauer überlastet wird.

Wie gesagt, es gibt auch durchaus Stühle, welche extra dafür geschaffen wurden bis zu 4 Stunden möglichst angenehm zu sitzen.

Die Löffler erinnern von der eingebauten Technik and Topstar Sitness RS. Also Stühle die aufrechtes Sitzen fördern.




Tekkla schrieb:


> Den Gesture hatte ich hier bei mir für 2 Wochen zum Probesitzen. Das ist ein fürchterlicher Plastikbomber mit genialer Freiheit und Unterstützung beim Sitzen in allen Haltungen. Dennoch fand ich ihn viel zu unbequem.



Wie meinst du das, zu unbequem?


----------



## Tekkla (1. September 2019)

Ehrlich? Wer 12 Stunden am Tag am Schreibtisch sitzt, der hat mehr als ein Stuhlproblem. Ansonsten kann ich mich, und ich sitze viel am Rechner, über den beweglichen Sitz nicht beschweren. Im Gegensatz zum Gesture hat mein Sitz auch einen Federkern samt dicker Polsterung. Die Sitzpolsterung beim Gesture ließ mir das Hinterteil einschlafen.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (2. September 2019)

bei Löffler muss ich immer an IKEA Markus denken.. der letztere bietet aber deutlich bessere verstellmöglichkeit der rückenlehne (20°+ vs im besten fall 5°), was wichtig ist, ein kaufgrund ist, zum entspannen essentiell ist. schnarchnasen 
MARKUS Drehstuhl - Glose schwarz Robust schwarz - IKEA


----------



## EndlessX (2. September 2019)

Wie groß bist du?  Habe auch schon mitbekommen, dass der Gesture für sehr große Menschen nicht gut geeignet sein soll.

Da es so aussieht, als würdest du den Stuhl nur privat nutzen, dann ist der bewegliche Sitz sicherlich optimal, keine Frage.

Du hast ja selbst schon festgehalten, dass der Gesture alle möglichen Sitzpositionen unterstützt.

Dahingehend möchte ein Stuhl mit einem beweglichen Sitz den Nutzer doch dazu animieren, aufrecht zu sitzen. Das kann allerdings beim Relaxen schnell dazu führen, dass der bewegliche Sitz einfach zur Seite kippt und die Position dann wieder suboptimal ist.

Da gibt es auch auch diese Hocker "Swopper", welche man allerdings nicht länger als 3 Stunden pro Tag nutzen soll. Es ist ja quasi Rückentraining.


@TS
Unbedingt an die Kopfstütze denken. Egal was ich bisher gelesen habe, in einem Punkt waren sich alle einig- eine Kopfstütze ist für die private Nutzung ein Muss.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (4. September 2019)

ich habe mich für IKEA MARKUS entschieden für schlanke 129,-. der stuhl ist sehr bequem, ergonomisch und NETFLIX-geeignet durch die 20°+ wippmechanik !! 
armlehne wird abgeschraubt und zur seite gelegt, 10Jahre garantie sind inklusive. 

der stuhlmarkt ist armselig. an jeder ecke wird "subtil" geraten zum STELLCASE GESTURE oder einem anderen 1k EUR stuhl..... unterhalb 500,- gibt es nur tränen oder gamingrückenverformer, oberhalb nur noch den Steelcase –denn totärgern wird man sich garantiert beim kauf eines für 800,- dass er doch kein steelcase ist. oookay. 
genug gesehen für eine woche für die nächsten 10jahre


----------



## RNG_AGESA (4. September 2019)

Rohde Grahl xenium basic XE451716 bei Jourtym
fängt bei 425,- an   
dann upgrade 
upgrade 
upgrade 
849,-


----------



## EndlessX (5. September 2019)

RNG_GPU schrieb:


> ich habe mich für IKEA MARKUS entschieden für schlanke 129,-. der stuhl ist sehr bequem, ergonomisch und NETFLIX-geeignet durch die 20°+ wippmechanik !!
> armlehne wird abgeschraubt und zur seite gelegt, 10Jahre garantie sind inklusive.
> 
> der stuhlmarkt ist armselig. an jeder ecke wird "subtil" geraten zum STELLCASE GESTURE oder einem anderen 1k EUR stuhl..... unterhalb 500,- gibt es nur tränen oder gamingrückenverformer, oberhalb nur noch den Steelcase –denn totärgern wird man sich garantiert beim kauf eines für 800,- dass er doch kein steelcase ist. oookay.
> genug gesehen für eine woche für die nächsten 10jahre



Sagen wir mal so, die ganzen teuren Stühle sind eigentlich gar nicht für den Privatmarkt bestimmt. Dieses Angebot richtet sich eher an Unternehmen. Aus diesem Grunde bekommt man dort auch eine andere, bessere Qualität, da diese Stühle auch mal 12h+/Tag dauerhaft aushalten müssen. Im Privatmarkt kann man da von ganz anderen Annahmen ausgehen.

Ein Vergleich (da ist auch der Markus dabei): The Best Office Chair: Reviews by Wirecutter | A New York Times Company


----------



## RNG_AGESA (5. September 2019)

EndlessX schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so, die ganzen teuren Stühle sind eigentlich gar nicht für den Privatmarkt bestimmt. Dieses Angebot richtet sich eher an Unternehmen. Aus diesem Grunde bekommt man dort auch eine andere, bessere Qualität, da diese Stühle auch mal 12h+/Tag dauerhaft aushalten müssen. Im Privatmarkt kann man da von ganz anderen Annahmen ausgehen.



gerade für @home sucht man doch die bessere qualität; baut sich ein haus, swimmingpool, sauna, helipad... den einen höhenverstellbaren tisch, den stationären PC.. sitzt 12h+/tag mal am WE davor und suchtet NETFLIX, WAR THUNDER oder GTA5 auf 4k 38"...............

zur hölle mit dem büro! die 8std sitze ich da auch locker auf einem hocker.. 
zu hause will ich haben was ich will aber nicht um jeden fantasiepreis. – 1k€ sind zb. ein fantasiepreis– daher auch der run auf die ungesunden gamingchairs.... eben weil man die sich leisten kann, king des gamings für 300-400,- nennt man realistisch und fair. ungesund ja und! für den kaputten rücken kommt doch schließlich die krankenversicherung auf... garantierter bandscheibenvorfall, who cares.. 

steelcase so: 
na du hast aber einen gesunden rücken, wäre doch schade wenn dem etwas zustoßen würde


----------



## EndlessX (6. September 2019)

Sicherlich ist der Steelcase zu teuer. Nur auf dem Gebrauchtwarenmarkt sieht das schon anders aus- es bleibt eben die Frage was man möchte.

Und zumindest die Armlehnen vom Gesture sind einzigartig. Auch die Kopflehne spielt in der obersten Klasse der Einstellungsmöglichkeiten mit.


Bei "Gamingstühlen" hapert es meist an der nicht vorhandenen Einstellbarkeit. Außerdem: Wer benötigt bitte den Seitenhalt eines Rennwagens im häuslichen Gebrauch? Bei den "Gamingstühlen" geht es doch hauptsächlich um die Optik.


Einen Stuhl, wie den Markus von Ikea, MUSS man probesitzen, bevor man kauft, da er absolut nicht für alle Größen und Formen geeignet ist, da kaum Einstellmöglichkeiten vorhanden sind. Für mich persönlich wäre er nichts, da mir der direkte Support der Kopfstütze fehlen würde und man die Armlehnen nicht verstellen kann (Anwendungsfall Stuhl unter den Tisch schieben UND Armlehnen bei der Arbeit genau auf Tischhöhe für optimalen Support zu verstellen. Und gerade die Armlehne ist mit ein Hauptgrund, warum der Gesture gefeiert wird.

Beim Markus ist der ausschlagbende Punkt der Preis. Da bekommt man einen guten, guenstigen Stuhl mit einem extremen Garantiezeitraum- der einem dann im Endeffekt allerdings nichts bringt, da sehr viele Sachen von der Garantie ausgeschlossen sind. Außerdem gebe ich dem 1,5Jahre bei hoher Beanspruchung, dann muss er ausgetauscht werden, sei es wegen Geknarze oder sich auflösendes Sitzpolster.


Wie schonmal erwähnt, war der bisher der beste Stuhl, auf dem ich jemals gesessen habe, der Topstar Sitness RS, Listenpreis ~500€- allerdings auch nur 2 Jahre Garantie und wie er ausschaut, hält er auch nicht extrem viel länger durch, da muss man sich einfach mal den Unterbau anschauen.

Und direkt danach habe ich den Gesture probegesessen. Und das war rein objektiv ein ganz anderes Gefühl, da es mir vorkam, als würde ich auf einer Wolke sitzen.Zudem zeigt die Erfahrung, das diese Stühle 10Jahre+ halten. Da gibt es selbst nach 2 Jahren bei hoher Beanspruchung kaum bis keine Abnutzungserscheinungen.

Kaufst du dir so einen Stuhl neuwertig für 400€, kannst du ihn nach 3-4Jahren noch immer für 300€ verkaufen.  Die günstigen Stühle will nach diesem Zeitraum wahrscheinlich niemand mehr geschenkt haben.


Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich habe selbst mein ganzes Leben lang auf den günstigen Stühlen gesessen. Nur bin ich zu der Erkenntnis gekommen, dass ich auch hochwertig kaufen kann, ohne einen größeren Verlust über die Zeit zu machen. Das gilt übrigens auch für andere Bereiche. Einzig und allein die anfängliche Investion fällt viel höher aus. Denk mal an PC Hardware. Seit einigen Jahren kaufe ich Top-aktuelle Hardware ca. alle 2 Jahre. Und ungelogen sieht es da tatsächlich so aus, dass ich die letzten Male aufrüsten konnte, ohne (viel) draufzulegen.

Nun ist die erwartete Lebensspanne bei einem Stuhl viel höher, aber 1000€ sind trotzdem zuviel. Nur für 600€ wäre ein solcher Stuhl schon ein Schnaeppchen, .


Auf meinem aktuellen Stuhl (ca, 160€ Normalpreis) habe ich genau ein Jahr relativ gut gesessen, ohne irgendwelche Einstellmöglichkeiten zu haben. Wenn ich nun daran denke, dass er irgendwo im fernen Ausland produziert wurde und er nun, auch mangels Ersatzteilen, ein Fall für die Müllhalde ist, wird das ganze Ausmaß der Verschwendung erst ersichtlich.

Wenn du z.B. von Steelcase kaufst, kannst du davon ausgehen auch noch in 10 Jahren Ersatzteile zu bekommen, falls überhaupt notwendig.


----------



## Tekkla (6. September 2019)

Die 10 Jahre IKEA Garantie ist sehr eingeschränkt. Mal die Bedingungen lesen. Wenn du damit nach einiger Zeit mit der bei der Preisklasse gerne mal versagenden Gasdruckfeder beim Serviceschalter stehst, dann wird man dir für einen Ersatz Geld abnehmen.

Wenn ich hier einen hochwertigen Stuhl anpreise dann nur, weil ich über Jahre immer wieder auf billigen Stühlen sitzend arbeiten durfte. Irgendwann habe ich mir aber gesagt, dass ich keinen Bock mehr auf Ikea, Staples, HJH Office und andere Plastikbomber habe. Ich wollte einen Stuhl, der mich 8 Stunden sitzend arbeiten lassen kann, ohne dass mir der Rucken weh tut oder der Hintern einschläft bzw sich im Sommer auf billigem Plastikledetimitat zu tode schwitzt. Dazu hatte ich dann auch den Gesture im Test, der mir halt zu hart war. Ich hatte sogar einen Stuhl im Test, der sonst in Keitstellen steht. Das war ein krasses Teil. Mir waren die 2.200 € nur viel zu viel. Insgesamt saßich auf 8 Stuhlen von diversen Markenherstellern aus Deutschland und auch aus Skandinavien. Alle Stühle waren für sich und in ihren Möglichkeiten - inkl dem Gesture - gut. Richtig gepasst hat aber nur der Panamero. Und der ist mit seiner großen, breiten und hohen Rückenlehne sogar für ein entspanntes Nickerchen gut.


----------



## EndlessX (7. September 2019)

Ich glaube das kommt auch alles aufs Alter an. In jungen Jahren merkt man es doch gar nicht, dass man die ganze Zeit auf einem eigentlich total unergonomischen Stuhl sitzt. 

Habe nun auch in den sauren Apfel gebissen und mir den Gesture mit Kopfstütze gegönnt. Hatte zuerst überlegt mir einen neuwertigen Gesture für ~400€ zu holen, bloß dann hätte die Nackenstütze gefehlt, was ich bei einem solch hohen Preis sicherlich am Ende bereut hätte, da ich den Stuhl auch privat nutzen werde .


----------



## EndlessX (10. September 2019)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Die Sitzpolsterung beim Gesture ließ mir das Hinterteil einschlafen.



Da fällt mir spontan ein, dass wohl viele generalüberholte Gestures im Umlauf sind. Ich habe schon mehrmals gelesen, das Leute sich bei solchen generalüberholten Stühlen über die Polsterung beschwert haben. Anscheinend werden bei einigen generalüberholten Stühlen minderwertigere Materialen verwendet- kein Wunder bei den Ersatzteilpreisen von Steelcase . 

Bin mega gespannt, wie sich der Gesture bei mir im Alltag schlägt und ob man wirklich sehr viel besser darauf sitzt, als aus normalpreisigen Stühlen. Falls er mir nicht gefällt, verkaufe ich ihn mit 20% Verlust oder retourniere ihn an den Verkäufer. Nur 14 Tage sind schon fast zu wenig um ein abschließendes Urteil zu fällen. .

Achja, beim Gesture gefällt mir auch die Farbzusammenstellung.

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/417r1ld6ikL.jpg


----------



## RNG_AGESA (10. September 2019)

viel spaß mit dem GESTURE, möge dein rücken immer gesund bleiben!! 

habe angebote für gebrauchte gestures für 399,- gesehen und mir jedes mal die frage gestellt was passiert falls etwas passiert. ..die werden ja ohne rechnung verkauft...


----------



## Tekkla (10. September 2019)

EndlessX schrieb:


> Ich glaube das kommt auch alles aufs Alter an. In jungen Jahren merkt man es doch gar nicht, dass man die ganze Zeit auf einem eigentlich total unergonomischen Stuhl sitzt..


Was ist Alter? Und ab wann merkt man sowas? Ich hatte kurz nach meinem 40. keinen Bock mehr auf diesen Billigkram. Das ist jetzt 4 Jahre her. 

Und der Gesture damals war nagelneu.



EndlessX schrieb:


> Nur 14 Tage sind schon fast zu  wenig um ein abschließendes Urteil zu fällen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gibt es da keine Händler, die dich 60 Tage Probesitzen lassen? Eigentlich sehr schwach, da man so gefahrläuft viel Lehrgeld zu zahlen. Vie Glück und den aufrichtigen Wunsch, dass es der passende Stuhl für dich ist. 



RNG_GPU schrieb:


> habe angebote für gebrauchte gestures für 399,- gesehen und mir jedes  mal die frage gestellt was passiert falls etwas passiert. ..die werden  ja ohne rechnung verkauft...


Gar nichts, denn soweit ich weiß ist die Herstellergarantie nicht übertragbar.


----------



## EndlessX (11. September 2019)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Was ist Alter? Und ab wann merkt man sowas? Ich hatte kurz nach meinem 40. keinen Bock mehr auf diesen Billigkram. Das ist jetzt 4 Jahre her.
> 
> Und der Gesture damals war nagelneu.
> 
> ...



Werde nun auch bald 40... wie witzig, dass wir ungefähr zum gleichen Zeitpukt das Bedürfnis hatten... 

Und Probesitzen? Ja, evtl. bei einem lokalen Händler, nur da zahlt man auch Einiges mehr als im Onlinehandel.  Das Einzige was wirklich hilft ist hier das 14-tägige Widerrufsrecht, was einem das Fernabsatzgesetz einräumt.

Habe den Stuhl auch für meine Frau bestellt und hoffe natürlich, dass er uns auch langfristig zusagt. Ansonsten wird er halt mit 20% Abzug (Lehrgeld) wieder an den Mann oder die Frau gebracht. Dadurch, dass er eine Kopfstütze hat und vom Standard-Schwarz abweicht, hat er gute Chancen für einen guten Preis wegzugehen. Habe auf dem Gebrauchtwarenmarkt bisher nur einen Gesture mit Kopfstütze gefunden...

Und zu der Herstellergarantie hatte ich Steelcase befragt. Es wird keine Rechnung benötigt. Zur Garantieabwicklug wird dann das Produktionsdatum des Stuhles herangezogen. Nur stellt sich bei gebrauchten Stühlen immer die Frage, wie lange Sie wirklich schon genutzt wurden und ob evtl. die original-Polsterung schon nicht mehr vorhanden ist.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (12. September 2019)

EndlessX schrieb:


> Werde nun auch bald 40... wie witzig, dass wir ungefähr zum gleichen Zeitpukt das Bedürfnis hatten...


+1 
ob es dazu studien gibt? xD


EndlessX schrieb:


> Und zu der Herstellergarantie hatte ich Steelcase befragt. Es wird keine Rechnung benötigt. Zur Garantieabwicklug wird dann das Produktionsdatum des Stuhles herangezogen. Nur stellt sich bei gebrauchten Stühlen immer die Frage, wie lange Sie wirklich schon genutzt wurden und ob evtl. die original-Polsterung schon nicht mehr vorhanden ist.


moooooment! kaufe ich einen kaputten 8jahre alten GESTURE bei ebay für 399,- ohne rechnung wird er von steelcase "umsonst" repariert  wegen seines "Produktionsdatum"? 
original-polsterung hin oder her...


----------



## EndlessX (20. September 2019)

RNG_GPU schrieb:


> +1
> ob es dazu studien gibt? xD
> 
> moooooment! kaufe ich einen kaputten 8jahre alten GESTURE bei ebay für 399,- ohne rechnung wird er von steelcase "umsonst" repariert  wegen seines "Produktionsdatum"?
> original-polsterung hin oder her...




Genau, allerdings musst du dabei die Garantiebedingungen beachten, dort ist dann auch die Rede davon, das Garantien bei Modifikationen erlöschen, nur wage ich es zu bezweifeln, das die Garantie auf den Rahmen erlischt, wenn die Polster ausgetauscht wurden. Am Ende hilft wirklich nur nachfragen. 

Steelcase gibt beispielsweise lebenslange Garantie auf quasi das gesamte Grundgerüst des Stuhls! Und ansonsten sind die Garantiezeiträume wirklich beeindruckend, Selbst im 24/7 Betrieb gibt Steelcase noch 5 Jahre Garantie auf die Schaumstoffe und Gasfeder. Das ist für solche Bauteile sehr viel.

Lebenslange Garantie
Rahmen (außer Coalesse), Sitzschalen, Schale der Rückenlehne, Armlehnenbügel,
Bodenplatte, Fußkreuze sowie Fußringe

12 Jahre Garantie
Mechanismen, pneumatische Zylinder/Gasfedern, Armauflagen, Schaumstoffe,
Rollen und Gleiter, Node-Schreibtablar; Coalesse-Möbelholz, gebogene Holzoder
Stahlrahmen

3 Jahre Garantie
Lagunitas Rückenverstärker, LessThanFive Oberfläche, SW_1 Lounge Tablet

Gegensätzlich zu der Aussage zum Steelcase-Mitarbeiter sagen die Garantiebedingungen Folgendes:

"Die Garantie ist nicht übertragbar und gilt nur für den Erstkäufer, der das Produkt von Steelcase oder einem Steelcase autorisierten Händler für den
eigenen Nutzen und nicht für den Weiterverkauf, die Weitervermarktung oder den Weitervertrieb erworben hat"

Allerdings würde ich mir trotzdem keinen acht Jahre alten Gesture fuer 399€ zulegen, wenn er neu "nur das doppelte kostet.


----------

